# RBR Photo Posts



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*One of the most compelling features on the Road Bike Review site are the Photo Ride Reports, Commute Photo Essays, and Touring Photo Logs. 
This posts purpose is to recognize photo contributions from the members of the Road Bike Review Community. *​It gives a visual cue of how many different places we are seeing around the world with the map and serves as an unofficial (and incomplete) index of photo posts. Every April we have a recognition poll in which the RBR community selects the best photo post for the last riding season (April - March). The winner is awarded the Kato Award. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The 2nd Annual Kato Award Winner
Phillipe's Tour of Tuschany
Congratulations to Phillipe for his Repeat Win

The Winner of the 2006 Kato Award
Phillipe's Tour of Brittany
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Below is a list of some of the photo posts posted by RBR members. It's by no means a complete list. I'll add on as people post new photo posts. This post began in January 2008 and is a continution of this post: RBR Photo Posts Part One which became too big to manage. 

Monthly Photo Composites - Various Contributors
 December 2007
 January 2008
 February 2008

North America
Northern California
Ridgetop - Oceans, Dairies, & Fog
Ridgetop - A Taste of Salt
wmango - Hwy One
Ridgetop - Riding the Delta
gregg - Thien and Jake
Ridgetop - Cherry Trees to Lake Berryessa
Mohair Chair - Los Gatos Creek Commute

Southern California
SLOEIT - First Commute
Hollywood - Downtown LA
DrRoebuck - 12/22 L.A. Ride Report
Hollywood - LA Shopping
Dave Hickey - RBR Fixie Gather
DrRoebuck - Santa Monica

Pacific Northwest
Cervelo-er - Portland Bridges
superjohnny - Portland Commute
Argentius - Tacoma Fog
Argentius - This is NOT a River
Ridgetop - Pacific Coast
Bigbill - PNW Commute
JP - Tour de IPod

Mid-Atlantic
MB1 - Tysons Corner Commute 
Len J - Blackwater Dam
10ae1203 - Cecil county MD
VaughnA - Pre RBR Ride Report
MB1 - Towpath
10ae1203 - Chester & Lancaster Co's
JohnnyChance - Farmington, CT to Greensburg, PA
Lone Gunman - Halloween
10ae1203 - Big Dam
Overstuffed - Mixed Media
MB1 - In Search of Fall
10ae1203 - Chilly Ride
Lifelover - Virginia Beach
llama31 - Loch Raven
MB1 - Tidal Basin in the Fall
MB1 - Free Air
Farmertan - Thanksgiving
MB1 - Just Add Water
MB1 - Stinkin Cold
MB1 - Casseroll
MB1 - Photo Day
Marc 180 - Festivus in Philly
10ae1203 - Xmas Ride
MB1 - Monument Sunrise
MB1 - OR YO
wim - Williamsburg in the Snow
lx93 - Williamsburg
MB1 - Long Winter Ride
lx93 - Norfolk VA
10ae1203 - Thaw Ride
MB1 - $700 Million Commute

New York - New Jersey
skulls - Brooklyn Cityscapes

Midwest
aliensporebomb - wife's first 50 mile ride
Andy M-S - Sparta Wi
weltyed - First Ride Report
Dave Hickey - Cleveland
Scot_Gore - Nerstrand Big Woods
Scot_Gore - Photo Tag Hunt
Scot_Gore - Thanksgiving
teh moreon - Sunday in Missouri

New England
Roll The Bones - Northwest Connecticut
singlecross - Stormy Fall commute
singlecross - Folliage commute
singlecross - O'er the hills we go...laughing all the way…
singlecross - Clear and Cold

Rocky Mountain
Pablo - Fixed Epic
Bocephus Jones II - Boulder to Lyons
Chain - Moab in November
John Nelson - Ride the Rockies

Southeast
jd3 - Bluff City Blues 100
Lone Gunman - Cycle NC
jd3 - Tour da Delta
Plank - Nephew's Ride
Duckman - MTB WNC
deadlegs - Chattanooga Fall
brianmcg - Thanksgiving
brianmgc - Smyrna Beach Florida
gutfiddel - Cocoa Beach
FlynG - Big Dam Bridge
baking3 - Fort Royal State Park 
MB1 - Florida 1
llama - Florida Too
Plank - Miami
deadlegs - No. GA Mountains

Southwest
YuriB - New Camera
Ridgetop - Celtic Festival
YuriB - Nukular Century
terryb - Albuquerque
YuriB - The Mummy Returns
Ridgetop - Crusin the Night
YuriB - Rainy AZ
yetisurly - Casseroll
toomanybike - Contrasts
YuriB - Fixing Phoenix

Texas
Dave Hickey - LiveStrong, Austin
ChrisH - Random Photo Friday
Chris H - Fort Worth
Dave Hickey - Warm Texas Nights
Dave Hickey - Toy Run
Dave Hickey - Casseroll
Dave Hickey - XMAS in TEXAS
Dave Hickey - 75 for 75

Alaska, Hawaii

Canada
toomanybikes - Cold Late Fall Ride
toomanybikes - Downtown

Caribean

Mexico
mantanza - Jerez, Zacatecas
robwh9 - Baja California

Europe
France
Phillipe - TDF 2007

Spain

Italy
Ridgetop - September in Tuschany
merckxman - Northern Italy

Other Europe
Phillippe - Berlin Biking

UK
M.J. - Hertfordhsire Loop

Asia
China

Japan
Roll The Bones - Japan

Australia & New Zealand

_I'm trying something new with the map it will be a work in progress for a while.....7/29/07 Scot_

<div id="routemapiframe" style="width: 750px; border: 1px solid #d0d0d0; background: #755; overflow: hidden; white-space: nowrap;">
<span style="display: block; font: bold 11px verdana, arial; padding: 2px;"><a style="color: #fff; text-decoration: none" href="http://www.wayfaring.com/maps/widescreen/41125">RBR C/T Map</a></span>
<iframe id="rmiframe" style="height:600px; background: #eee;" width="100%" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://www.wayfaring.com/maps/widescreen/41125"></iframe>
<span style="display: block; font: normal 10px verdana, arial; text-align: right; padding: 1px;"><a style="color: #ddd; text-decoration: none" href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/">Commuting and Touring Photo Ride Reports</a></span>
</div>
This map can also be viewed directly at Wayfaring.com: http://www.wayfaring.com/maps/show/41125
Note: you must remained signed into RBR for photos to appear on the waypoint markers.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Like chopped livah? or just stabbed in teh liver?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=123183


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it possible for this to be updated? I know it's probably a lot of work, but it's an awesome idea.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

m_s said:


> Is it possible for this to be updated? I know it's probably a lot of work, but it's an awesome idea.


Not a week goes by that I don't think I might find the time, but lifes been getting in the way since March, Sorry. 

Good news (sort of) is the white stuff has begun to fall from the sky just today, so I will likely be finding a few hours a week for other things besides riding the bike. 

If anyone would like to take over the management of this list reply here and we can work out a way to get the page code over to you to begin a new post. 

Scot


----------

